
Show HN: Fundhub.xyz – Make better fund investment decisions - kikowi
https://fundhub.xyz/
======
kikowi
When I started investing for financial independence, I wanted to find the best
investment fund for me, but I couldn't find a webpage that listed all of them
and let me filter them. So I made one.

I tried to answer the majority of the questions through the interactive chat
on the landing page, but feel free to ask more questions here!

